# Kaulquappen überwintern?



## wasserlinse (23. Sep. 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin schon seit einigen Monaten Mitglied des Forums. 
Nun meine erste "Einsteigerfrage".:?
Vorgeschichte: Seit Ende Mai bin ich glückliche Besitzerin eines Biotops (ca.21qm, max Tiefe 120cm, keine Fische). Wenige Tage nach Fertigstellung haben ihn 2-3 __ Laubfrösche in Besitz genommen. Sie hielten Konzerte bis weit in den Juli hinein. Seit kurzem sind 2 kleine grüne Fröschlein (ca 1 cm) meine Haustiere. Aber im Teich gibt es, trotz gieriger Libellenlarven und __ Rückenschwimmer, nach wie vor etliche Kaulquappen, die entgegen der fortgeschrittenen Jahreszeit noch kaum Beinansätze haben. 
Nun zu meiner Frage:

Können Kaulquappen im Wasser überwintern? Wie groß müssen "frische" __ Frösche sein um eine echte Chance zu haben den Winter zu überstehen?
Wer kann mich beruhigen oder beunruhigen (es gab doch gemessene 87 dB auf 1 Meter Entfernung - aber sie sind unvorstellbar niedlich - leider sehen das nicht alle meine Nachbarn so).

Danke für die Antworten im vorhinein.

Wasserlinse


----------



## Dilmun (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hallo Wasserlinse! 
(Vielleicht sagst du uns ja deinen Vornamen)

Soviel mir bekannt ist, wachsen die Quappen je nachdem, wie warm oder kalt das Wasser ist. 
Bei mir war es jedenfalls so. Die Quappen im sonnenwarmen Becken sind schon lange Fröschlein und weggezogen. 
Die Quappen im Becken, das wenig Sonne bekam, (ca. 10 Stk.) sind noch nicht ganz erwachsen. 

Hier
http://www.herpetofauna.at/amphibien/hyla_arborea.php
findest du einige Informationen.
Die Quappen, die es bis Oktober nicht schaffen erwachsen zu werden, überleben angeblich nicht.
Die __ Laubfrösche überwintern ja nicht im Wasser, sondern an Land in unterirdischen Löchern oder unter passenden Laub- oder Reisighaufen.

Und was deine Nachbarn betrifft. 
Wir leben nun mal in einem Gebiet, wo - Gott sei Dank - noch Laubfrösche zu finden sind. 

Hier
http://www.herpetofauna.at/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2369&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

kannst du meine heurige Laubfroschgeschichte anschauen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Ein wenig Trost:
Wikipedia spricht unter "Kaulquappen":
_Manche spätlaichenden Arten überwintern auch als Larven im Gewässer 
und vollenden erst im folgenden Jahr die Metamorphose _
Mir persönlich ist das nur von einigen __ Kröten bekannt (vielleicht gibt´s das ja bei Fröschen auch!),
aber es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass auch die deinen Teich nett fanden!
Klarheit bringt die Bestimmung der Kaulquappen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist auch nicht nur die Temperatur das Kriterium für Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit:
In Gewässern, die dürftige Lebensbedingungen bieten, entwickelt sich rasch ein relativ kleiner Jungfrosch,
der ja möglicherweise an Land bessere Verhältnisse vorfindet.
In solchen mit paradiesischen Zuständen wachsen fette Monsterkaulquappen heran
und infolge dessen hupfen erstaunlich kräftige Froscherln heraus.
... ist vielleicht schon ein Kompliment für deinen Teich!

Über Statistiken betreffend Überlebensraten von Froschlurchen in Abhängigkeit von ihrem Körpergewicht verfüge ich leider nicht,
du darfst dir das aber nicht so wie beim Igel vorstellen:
Als Säugetier braucht der beim Überwintern trotz abgesenkter Körpertemperatur 
vergleichsweise weit mehr Energie als ein Frosch, die sich das vorher natürlich raufgemampft haben muss.
Unbestreitbare Tatsache ist jedoch, 
dass die __ Frösche und auch alle anderen Teichtiere seit Jahrtausenden prächtig mit dem Winter zurechtkommen
und im Teich nicht INFOLGE unseres Wirkens überleben 
(wie einige glauben), sondern TROTZDEM.


----------



## wasserlinse (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hallo Sonja und schwarzer Peter!

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Die super Seite über die __ Laubfrösche habe ich im Spätfrühjahr ausgedruckt und den Nachbarn zum Lesen gegeben. (Hat die Wogen etwas geglättet. Sind auch alles nette Nachbarn -einer hat von Haus aus Schlafprobleme- da sind die grünen Posaunen halt auch nicht hilfreich). 
An Peter:
die noch schwimmenden Kaulquappen sind wirklich riesig. Kann schon sein, dass sie sich wohl fühlen. Bis auf Nachbars "Leihkatze" und die ersten Libellenlarven sind noch kaum Feinde da.  
Neue Beobachtung:  Heute habe ich wieder Algen abgefischt. Rund 5 cm unter Wasseroberfläche zwischen den Algenfäden schwammen  wie Schneckeneier aussehende Kugerln. Sind das ev. auch welche?

Grüße aus dem Süden von Österreich
Monika


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Servus Monika

Herzlich Willkommen unter der schreibenden Zunft 

Zu den Laubfröschen kann ich leider nix beisteuern  außer das sie niedlich sind und auch wir hatten welche im damaligen Schwimmteich 

In meinem Album "_Frösche & Kröten & Ringelnattern_" auf Seite 2 findest welche ....



> Heute habe ich wieder Algen abgefischt. Rund 5 cm unter Wasseroberfläche zwischen den Algenfäden schwammen wie Schneckeneier aussehende Kugerln.


Möglich ... wenn das nur die Dany nicht ließt :beten ...

Sie seziert nehmlich die Algenbauschen mit der Pinzette nach "Kleinstlebewesen" 

Also immer schön aufpassen beim Algenabfischen und zumindest die Algen am Teichrand ablegen, sodaß die "Krabbeldinger" wieder in den Teich zurück können.

Im übrigen auch Dany ist Wienerin und somit schreiben hier, was für ein Zufall, in diesem Thread nur Österreicher 

Freue mich


----------



## Dilmun (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hallo Monika!

Vielleicht kannst ja ein Foto machen von deinen "Funden". 

Ich bin zwar kein Experte, weil ich Miniteiche habe. 
Aber ich würde bei deiner Teichgröße und Teichtiefe nur darauf achten, dass der Sauerstoffaustausch im Winter - wenn der Teich mit Eis bedeckt ist - funktioniert. Sonst würde ich der Natur ihren Lauf lassen und möglichst wenig eingreifen.  
Und natürlich beobachten und fotografieren...

Ist halt meine Sichtweise. 

In meine kleinen Kübeln sind Wasserfrösche eingezogen und drum mach ich vermutlich ein Folienzelt drüber, weil ich zuwenig Wassertiefe habe. 

 

Für deine Nachbarn hier noch ein Tipp von Anja. (Diese Idee find ich wirklich genial.)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27290/?q=AW%3A+Froschgequake+Ende/page-3 
und scroll bis #24


----------



## wasserlinse (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hallo Sonja und Helmut!

Ist ja echt witzig, die rein österreichische Teilnahme an diesem Thread. 
Die "Eier" habe ich heute bei den letzten Sonnenstrahlen fotografiert und dabei auch eine fette Kaulquappe erwischt. Am Foto sieht man, dass die Beine schon da sind. Der Rest der __ Quappe wurde von den Algen verschluckt.(Seit 1 Monat habe ich Algenprobleme- aber ist auch ein neue Teich) Die Nähe der Nachbarschaft sieht man auf den anderen Fotos. 
Es erstaunt mich, wie früh die Pflanzen im Teich "Herbst" haben. Die Teichrose hat nur mehr wenige schöne Blätter, eine Knospe kommt nicht mehr an die Oberfläche. Der __ Froschlöffel und das __ Pfeilkraut haben schon keine Blätter mehr. Mein erster Herbst am Teich ist echt sehr spannend für mich.

Ich möchte mich hier bei den PflegerInnen und InitiatorInnen des Forums bedanken. Es ist für mich eine regelmäßige Freude in neuen Beiträge zu stöbern.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Süden

Monika


----------



## wasserlinse (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hi Sonja!

Habe vergessen dein Bild von den Wasserfröschen zu würdigen, ist echt super.  Wie 2 Froschmannequins.
Grüße

Monika


----------



## Dilmun (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hallo Monika!

Also ich bin kein Experte, aber kann das sein, dass das nicht befruchteter Laich ist?

Und wegen der Quappen. Ich hab noch welche, die sind noch kleiner. Die scheinen nur gaaaaanz langsam zu wachsen. 
Aber eben, weil ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne, schau ich einfach mal, was daraus wird. 

[OT]Was seh ich denn da bei dir? Ich hab auch Tibetische Gebetsfahnen in meinem Garten  [/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Verpilzte Eier könnten so aussehen.
So einzelne Eierlein legen z.B. __ Molche, aber wickeln diese in u-förmig gebogene Blätter ein.
(Das macht die Mama mit den Hinterhaxerln.)
Um DIESE Jahreszeit schliesse ich Laich (egal ob befruchtet oder unbefruchtet) 
jedoch mit Sicherheit aus.

Die Fotos sind leider nicht aufschlussreich genug;
tolle Dienste in dieser Richtung leistet so ein billiges USB-Mikroskop,
wie´s das unlängst um 25 € beim Hofer gab 
- vielleicht findest du ja noch eines?


----------



## allegra (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Liebe Tierfreunde,
ein neues Thema mache ich dazu nicht auf. Deshalb hier meine Frage:
Wann gehen denn Grasfrösche in den Teich zum Überwintern?

Ich fang vorgestern einen mausetoten __ Grasfrosch, schon aufgedunsen und auf dem Rücken liegend auf dem Grund der Schwimmzone. Den hab ich rausgeholt.
Heute ist da ein weiteres Fröschlein unten zu sehen, er liegt da ziemlich entspannt und scheint zu leben - bereit für die Überwinterung.

Ist das nicht zu früh?

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Servus Erdmuthe

Hier steht, daß der __ Grasfrosch überwiegend im "Trockenen" überwintert, kann aber auch am Teichgrund überwintern.


----------



## Dilmun (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Hallo Erdmuthe!

Wie gesagt, bin kein Experte. Hier zwei links.

http://www.herpetofauna.at/amphibien/rana_temporaria.php



> Die Überwinterung kann sowohl an Land, als auch im Gewässer stattfinden, die Wintermortalität kann allerdings recht hoch sein.





> In Mitteleuropa dauert die Überwinterung meist von Oktober bis März und ist stark abhängig von der Witterung.



Und einen zweiten link hast eh grad' vom Helmut  bekommen. Den hab ich gleich wieder gelöscht.

Im Forum habe ich schon oft gelesen, dass die __ Frösche immer wieder tot aufgefunden werden, obwohl die jeweiligen Teiche gute Lebensbedingungen für Frösche bieten würden. Es scheint so zu sein, dass Fröschlein immer wieder aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen sterben. Aber die Experten werden das besser erklären können.


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Man muss wohl in Betracht ziehen, dass auch __ Frösche mal an Altersschwäche oder einer Krankheit versterben.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*



allegra schrieb:


> ... Heute ist da ein weiteres Fröschlein unten zu sehen, er liegt da ziemlich entspannt und scheint zu leben - bereit für die Überwinterung.
> 
> Ist das nicht zu früh?


Liebe Erdmuthe!
Da gibt´s einen ungeschlagenen Experten:
Das Fröschlein selbst.

Wenn du nicht sehr naturferne Bedingungen in deinem Teich geschaffen hast,
die dessen Instinkte überlisten und es zu falschen Handlungen verleiten,
wird´s das mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit über den Winter schaffen,
so wie schon seine Vorfahren ein paar zig Millionen Jahre lang.
Sonst wären die __ Frösche schon längst ausgestorben.

Ich habe meinen Teich ca. 5 Jahre lang und letztlich den ersten (großen) toten Frosch gesehen
und ich habe da UNZÄHLIGE davon! (Meine Frau hat schon erweiterte Gehörgänge von den Ohropax!)
Alle anderen wurden offenbar relativ zackig nach ihrem Verscheiden verspeist 
oder vielleicht schon vorher. (Die Ringelnattern haben den Großen vielleicht nicht gepackt!)
Ich halte keine Wasserfläche offen - wenn´s kalt ist, frierst´s einfach zu,
bis es irgendwann wieder auftaut - keine Toten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Liebe Erdmuthe!
> Da gibt´s einen ungeschlagenen Experten:
> Das Fröschlein selbst.



Hi Peter,

aber auch Experten können sich mal irren. Bei mir sind die __ Kröten wieder rollig , Vorgestern beim Regen einige im Garten und auf dem Hof gefunden, darunter eine besonders dicke "laichgefüllte" Krötendame, die allesamt in Richtung Amphibientümpel unterwegs waren Hätten vorher doch lieber mal auf den Kalender schauen sollen


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

siehste, meine Erdis haben vielleicht doch gelaicht


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*

Eure __ Kröten laichen?????

Die Kröten sind ja im Frühjahr recht Temperaturunempfindlich. Das Eis ist bei mir imFrühjahr noch nicht richtig aufgetaut, schon sind sie im Wasser...
Auch der Laich entwickelt sich - aber die Quappen!
Dieses Jahr sind beim Kälteeinbruch sämtliche Erdkrötenkaulquappen in meinem Teich eingegangen....

Da bin ich nun wirklich gespannt, ob ihr jetzt im Herbst Laichschnüre im Teich habt, oder ob die Tiere im Herbst den Laichansatz fürs Frühjahr bekommen...
Wie das bei Erdkröten ist - da habe ich noch nix drüber gelesen...
aber Laichschnüre im Herbst - das wäre echt der Abschuss!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## StefanBO (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht sehr naturferne Bedingungen in deinem Teich geschaffen hast,
> die dessen Instinkte überlisten und es zu falschen Handlungen verleiten,


Sehr naturferne Bedingungen sind in den meisten Gartenteichen schon dadurch geschaffen, dass der Grund durch Kunststoff völlig abgedichtet wird, und dort eine Barriere für die __ Frösche besteht, die sich im Winter gerne bei Bedarf, wohl vorzugsweise am Teichrand, noch tiefer im Schlamm einbuddeln würden. In der Natur geht das in der Regel ...



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> wird´s das mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit über den Winter schaffen, so wie schon seine Vorfahren ein paar zig Millionen Jahre lang.
> Sonst wären die Frösche schon längst ausgestorben..


Die Frösche haben es geschafft, die Art zu erhalten! Das Individuum zählt, gerade auch bei Fröschen, kaum etwas. Verluste werden da einkalkuliert ...



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ich halte keine Wasserfläche offen - wenn´s kalt ist, frierst´s einfach zu, bis es irgendwann wieder auftaut - keine Toten.


Meistens geht das gut, aber nicht immer. Zum Suchwort "Froschsterben" wirst du hier und über Google Berichte finden, wo es sogar zum Massensterben kam. Allerdings nicht nur bei geschlossenen, auch bei offenen Teichen. Und auch sonst gibt es keine relevanten Hinweise, was wirklich Auslöser ist. So dass die Schlussfolgerung, man soll nichts machen, so lange es keinen speziellen Grund gibt, aber (erst) dann etwas ändern, wenn es zu Todesfällen kommt, wohl leider die sinnvollste ist; siehe hier den Schlußsatz.

Ich werde wohl im Flachwasserbereich ein leeres Pflanzgefäß mit Sand/Lehm/Bentonit einsetzen. Weil auch ich dort keine 40 cm Schlamm zum eingraben habe.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen überwintern?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> aber auch Experten können sich mal irren. Bei mir sind die __ Kröten wieder rollig , Vorgestern beim Regen einige im Garten und auf dem Hof gefunden, darunter eine besonders dicke "laichgefüllte" Krötendame, die allesamt in Richtung Amphibientümpel unterwegs waren Hätten vorher doch lieber mal auf den Kalender schauen sollen


Ist so: Experten irren - tierische wie menschliche.
Aber wären deine Krötendamen nicht jetzt schon dick, 
müssten sie sich im Überwinterungsquartier einen Kühlschrank aufstellen
um sich die Biomasse rauffuttern zu können, die sie im Frühjahr als Laich abgeben werden.
Die haben das aber anders gelöst und mampfen sich den Vorrat VOR dem Winterschlaf an.

Ob die Kröten laichen oder nicht, ist übrigens keine Streitfrage,
da der Beweis von ihnen (im Gegensatz zu Molchen oder __ Unken)
UNÜBERSEHBAR in den Teich gelegt wird.


----------



## Turbochris (20. März 2020)

Hallo,
nach diesem Winter habe ich eine Antwort auf dieses Thema welches mich schon letzten Herbst interessierte...

Wir fischen derzeit Algen aus dem Teich, welche sich diesen Winter prächtig vermehrten. 
Die herausgefischten Algen werden grünlich nach allen Lebewesen durchsucht. 
Dabei kamen viele lebende Kaulquappen in sämtlichen Entwicklungsstadien heraus!

Folglich können Kaulquappen im Teich überwintern und sich danach weiterentwickeln!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## butzbacher (20. März 2020)

Ja, das können sie. Passiert aber meist nur in sehr kalten Gewässern


----------

